# Brushes and Combs Recommended for Maltese



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

We frequently get questions about Chris Christenson brushes and combs, and just recently there was a question regarding the use of a boar bristle brush on a maltese. I e-mailed them to ask what brushes and combs they recommend for a maltese and here's their response:



Dear Joy,

The brushes and combs that I would recommend for a Maltese are:

#A220F-20mm Pocket/Toy Brass Fusion Pin Brush (great daily brush that removes static, and has grounded & polished pin tips to protect their delicate skin)
#A712- Medium Texture Boar Bristle Brush (good for straightening any wavy hair)
#006-Buttercomb Face/Feet Comb (Fine & coarse teeth)
#051-IceOnIce Conditioning Finishing Spray & Detangler with sunscreen

This would be a starter kit for comb/brush needs. Any other issues such as matting, coat discoloration, skin problems, etc. would require other products.

I would also recommend our White System Kit for any new Chris Christensen customer with a Maltese. It has four different products in one bag to try for just $10.00.

Thanks and Happy Grooming.

Sincerely, 
Beth Cullum 
Chris Christensen Systems, Inc. 
www.ChrisSystems.com 
(800) 654-7006 or (903) 389-7949


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! How helpful is this? Thanks so much for writing to CC and posting this! It is hard to gather all the various information from all the vardious posts. This is great! 

Cyndi


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the email. So does that mean the ionic bristle/boar hair is not so ideal? I was thinking since the boar bristle are for polishing, there should be a lot of static build up so a ionic version maybe better?


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you, thank you. Although Bianca is a maltepoo her coat is similar to a maltese but with a bit of a wave to it. This information is terrific.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I'll disagree.  

The toy size Fusion brush has the hard black pad, not the soft one recommended for a Maltese coat like their Gold Series brush has.

I have both and loved my Gold Series brush for years. I bought the Fusion brush last Fall because I thought the size would be better, but I really didn't like the brush. It didn't have the give the Gold brush had and the pins didn't glide through the hair. I tried it for about a month and then sold it.

I have discovered the Madan pin brush thanks to all the recommendations here. I didn't think anything could be better than the CC Gold brush, but this brush is fabulous! I wouldn't recommend any other brush in the future.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love the Buttercomb Face. can't live without it. I use it to clean his face in the bath or any other time. also on his ears and even on his body when he is in short cut.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I JUST GOT MY MADAN BRUSH FROM CINDY ,I LOVE IT SMOOTH OUT A PART IN THE MIDDLE OF BACI'S BACK THAT SORT OF POOFS OUT . AND BEST OF ALL I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE I WAS PULLING HIS HAIR OR SCRATCHING HIS SENSITIVE SKIN I USED IT ON MY ARM AND BECAUSE THE PINS ARE ROUNDED SO MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE SO I GIVE IT A [ THUMPS UP ]


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Well, I'll disagree.
> 
> The toy size Fusion brush has the hard black pad, not the soft one recommended for a Maltese coat like their Gold Series brush has.[/B]


Isn't it funny how we all have our own favorite brushes? lol I have the Fusion Brush (and I thought it was on your recommendation that I bought it) and I absolutely love it but I've never tried the Gold Series brush. We have the little face/foot comb too and couldn't live without it! 

Now you ladies have me dying to try the Madan brush... Bella says, "Just what we need... another darn brush!" LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have both a CC and a Madan brush and use both of them when brushing Karli. It may depend on coat type as to which is a favorite. 







Joy


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

When was Westminster, 3 weeks ago? I met Chris Christensen at the show and he recommended the fusion brass 27". So far I have about 6 bent pins. Oh well.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the gold series, fusion and the normal 1s. The gold pins gold colour coating dropped and rust within like less than a year of infrequent use. The normal 1 about a year or more. The fusion pin colour is also dropping and get the most use but still going strong.

I use the fusion oblong occasionally on my double coated dogs as well and have gotten the oval 1 to replace it instead. If you ask me, I prefer the fusion over the rest. Gets the longest lifespan, won't rust, but it WILL build up static contrary to what it states. Probably the area or the blower I'm using but I specifically tested it after my friend asked me which series of pin brushes won't.

I guess alot depends on the batch of brushes you get it from. Like people told me the pins will bend, my oblong fusion arrives 2 days after the 1st day CC website posted them online and I dun get a bend pin at all. Some of the time I even use the fusion to dematt my malteses. But other than fusion, I have ZERO luck with the rest of CC stuffs which is why I got some #1 all systems pin brushes also.


----------

